# What does everyone use for ant control?



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

It seems like the last year or two my back yard has had a problem with ants. These are kind of large, aggressive, biting ants. I use Triazicide granular and it takes care of the problem for the entire season. As I'm learning more about lawn care I am more aware of the micro organizims/ micro herd in the soil.

Just wondering what others are using to control ants.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

Been using the Terro Ant dust around the perimeter of my home, and around a tree that's had a history of carpenter ant problems, seems to be pretty effective, there, but you'd have to find your source, as opposed to something you could blanket app. I re-apply twice a year, shakes out of the container like you'd shake cleanser out on a bathtub.


----------



## crunk (Jul 30, 2017)

https://www.domyown.com/talstar-tal...fMFFGD5UavoEOOEhE-_cgaAt08EALw_wcB&sub_id=656I use Talstar p for Mosquitoes, crickets, and ants. I spray it around the foundation. If I get crickets in the basement, I'll spray down there too. It works really well for me.


----------



## Alpine (Mar 15, 2018)

I also use the Triazicide granules around the perimeter of the house. I've had nothing inside and it's been pretty effective. I also get a gallon of the pre-mixed home insect spray and I spray along the bottom edge of the siding outdoors.


----------



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

Bayer Advanced granules.. first time I used it definitely got rid of all the ants.. and has grub control for 3 months. It also killed off all the crane flies that were hatching and pill bugs.. it didn't do anything to the Slugs however.. going to have to do some research on slugs I think they help break up the organic material but I'm not sure cuz I see them eating grass blades..


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

I use Ortho Home Defense to keep them from getting inside. Works well.

For outside, I might try Nema Globe Ant Attack. https://www.amazon.com/million-Beneficial-Nematodes-S-feltiae-Refrigeration/dp/B00ATKQYQU

These are beneficial worms. There are a variety of globes. I saw one for grubs. I also found where I could buy ladybugs, for Pete's sake!

I don't mind putting chemicals on my lawn. I am not a tree-hugger. But, I do like my earthworms and honeybees and do not want to bother them if I can help it.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

How do these affect earthworms?


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> How do these affect earthworms?


Biological control like the beneficial worms targets just the pest you want dead. The problem with that, though, is once they are done eating the bad guys, they die or move on to the neighbor's lawn.

The Nema Globe lists what is on the menu. Earthworms are not prey.


----------

